# What about hooking up second DVR to TV2?



## DaveM48 (May 15, 2006)

I'm trying to acclimate to HD requirements as I await delivery of an HD Plasma Panny.

I have 2 standard TVs ( separate rooms ), 2 DishNetwork boxes each hooked up to their own ReplayTV. All's well.

I understand upgrading to HD with the ViP622 will negate need for the second satellite box, as second (standard) tuner will be accessed via 2nd remote. 

My question is this: Will I be able to hook up one of my old ReplayTV boxes to the 2nd TV? Or will I then be limited to the DVR within the 622? and. . if so. . . should I just continue to pay the $5. monthly to retain my 2nd tv's satellite box?

Very curious. . . thanks in advance.

d


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

DaveM48 said:


> My question is this: Will I be able to hook up one of my old ReplayTV boxes to the 2nd TV? Or will I then be limited to the DVR within the 622?
> d


You could hook up the Replay, but what would be the point? The 2nd TV has full use of all the DVR functions built into the 622.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

DaveM48 said:


> ...
> I understand upgrading to HD with the ViP622 will negate need for the second satellite box, as second (standard) tuner will be accessed via 2nd remote.
> ...


I don't understand your question, however to clarify something wrt your reference to a "standard" tuner. The 622 has three tuners. One receives and decodes *digital* OTA TV only. The other two each receive and decode satellite programming.

Satellite and OTA programming *may be either* HD or SD. In other words, there is not a SD dedicated tuner. The TV2 output appears in SD only, whether the program being viewed is/was recorded originally in HS or SD.

I hope I didn't muddy the water.


----------



## DaveM48 (May 15, 2006)

LtMunst said:


> You could hook up the Replay, but what would be the point? The 2nd TV has full use of all the DVR functions built into the 622.


 - - -
Okay, thanks. I didn't know that the 2nd TV could access the DVR in the other room.

And I'm assuming, then, that the 622 can record two different signals/programs at the same time.

But since I've already GOT two ReplayTvs (w/ fully-paid programming grid subscription), I wanted to know if one could still be used on the 2nd TV.

I'm learning. Slowly. Thanks.
d


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

DaveM48 said:


> - - -
> But since I've already GOT two ReplayTvs (w/ fully-paid programming grid subscription), I wanted to know if one could still be used on the 2nd TV.


Time to cash those suckers out on Ebay.


----------



## DaveM48 (May 15, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I don't understand your question, however to clarify something wrt your reference to a "standard" tuner. The 622 has three tuners. One receives and decodes *digital* OTA TV only. The other two each receive and decode satellite programming.
> 
> I hope I didn't muddy the water.


---
Water's getting clearer by the minute. Thanks. To the average guy, the tech knowledge that flies in these posts can be a bit daunting.

I'm only interested in the two satellite tuners. I'm in LA and have the 'locals.'

Ideally, I'd like to utilize both the new DVR in the 622 in the living room for HD -- and -- since I've GOT two, paid-up ReplayTVs, utilize one of them with the 2nd TV in the bedroom. And in order to accomplish that, I wondered if I would have to keep my second tv's satellite box.

I'm sure this will all work itself through. I'm a bit daunted by the jump up to HD with a new plasma, etc. The 50" Panny just arrived. As soon as furniture does, I'm callin' DishNetwork to get that 622 happening.

Again, much appreciated.
d


----------



## TennHokies (Jan 10, 2006)

DaveM48 said:


> - - -
> Okay, thanks. I didn't know that the 2nd TV could access the DVR in the other room.
> 
> Sorry to piggyback here but this sorta fits a question I have as well. I have 2 HD ready TVs (one in my family room and one in the basement). My 622 is coming tomorrow (I hope). Will I be able to put the 622 in the family room and watch taped HD content in full magnificant HD quality on my basement HD TV? Hope my question is clear. Do I get any bonus points for using HD so many times in one post? This is all VERY confussing to me.:nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DaveM48 said:


> Ideally, I'd like to utilize both the new DVR in the 622 in the living room for HD -- and -- since I've GOT two, paid-up ReplayTVs, utilize one of them with the 2nd TV in the bedroom. And in order to accomplish that, I wondered if I would have to keep my second tv's satellite box.


You'll need to keep the additional receiver to use the Replay. The Replay cannot control the ViP622 if it is in a different room; well, not without an "IR extender" anyway. There may also be some issues related to controlling the TV2 functions via IR with the Replay.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

TennHokies said:


> Sorry to piggyback here but this sorta fits a question I have as well. I have 2 HD ready TVs (one in my family room and one in the basement). My 622 is coming tomorrow (I hope). Will I be able to put the 622 in the family room and watch taped HD content in full magnificant HD quality on my basement HD TV? Hope my question is clear. Do I get any bonus points for using HD so many times in one post? This is all VERY confussing to me.:nono2:


The TV2 output is SD only so if you use the modulated TV2 output home distribution, your basement will get only down converted SD. The only way to get two HD TVs going is to use a long HDMI or Component cable from the 622 to the second TV. All 622 outputs are active all the time. Of course, this will give you the same content on both TVs.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

TennHokies said:


> DaveM48 said:
> 
> 
> > - - -
> ...


----------



## TennHokies (Jan 10, 2006)

lujan said:


> TennHokies said:
> 
> 
> > No because tv2 only displays SD material or downconverts HD material. You can do what I did if you have two HD tvs. I got an HDMI splitter (a little costly) and I use that to send the HD (and SD) signal to two different TVs in two rooms.
> ...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure, that would work if you have a sat connection in the basement. There was some discussion a few weeks ago about showing recorded programs without a sat connection. Some people said they could get it to work and some said they could not get past the "Acquiring Sat" screen. I have not tried it myself. You should be able to find the thread in this forum.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

DaveM48 said:


> ...
> I'm only interested in the two satellite tuners. I'm in LA and have the 'locals.' ...


Dave,

The first time you want to record *three* programs in HD at once you'll value the OTA digital tuner. It is only one time a week that this occurs for me, but it is kind of fun to be recording those three HD programs at the same time my wife is watching a previously recorded HD Shsow and I'm watching a fifth program in SD on TV2.:grin:


----------



## DaveM48 (May 15, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Dave,
> 
> The first time you want to record *three* programs in HD at once you'll value the OTA digital tuner.
> = =
> ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

harsh said:


> You'll need to keep the additional receiver to use the Replay. The Replay cannot control the ViP622 if it is in a different room; well, not without an "IR extender" anyway. There may also be some issues related to controlling the TV2 functions via IR with the Replay.


If I am not mistaken. Actually TV2 is UHF. So having an an IR extender for the Reply to get to the 622 would not work. Would need something that takes the IR signal and then send it over UHF if that is even possible. Not sure if the protocol running across UHF and IR are the same. Something I have always wondered about though.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Please as a Replay (x3 owner) as well as having 622, 921 and 811 and 2 D* HD receivers... do not get rid of your Replays they are still good to go... (and still a better dvr although the 622 is getting close) They can archive from your HD receivers at as good as or at HQ better Bit Rate than Dvd... and keep the second E* receiver and upgrade asap as the 622 TV 2 is Sd and not even close to the PQ via the progressive component or the S-video that the Replay box can provide...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Would need something that takes the IR signal and then send it over UHF if that is even possible. Not sure if the protocol running across UHF and IR are the same. Something I have always wondered about though.


Dish offers an IR extender. It takes an IR signal at one end and sends the same signal out the other end. You could probably control TV1 via IR also. Most dish receivers will accept either.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dfergie said:


> They can archive from your HD receivers at as good as or at HQ better Bit Rate than Dvd... and keep the second E* receiver and upgrade asap as the 622 TV 2 is Sd and not even close to the PQ via the progressive component or the S-video that the Replay box can provide...


At HQ rate, the drive on any Replay is going to disappear fast. If you're going to end up with an SD recording, you can do that much more efficiently on the Dish DVR which is lossless (The Replay can't do that).

Then there is the issue that 320GB worth of DVD storage only costs about $13.62 which is considerably less than the monthly service fee on a single ReplayTV. Kinda puts things in perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

harsh said:


> Dish offers an IR extender. It takes an IR signal at one end and sends the same signal out the other end. You could probably control TV1 via IR also. Most dish receivers will accept either.


Hmmm.. But isnt TV2s remote UHF... As I was seeing the issues. IF you hooked up a DVR (Call it DVR2) to TV2 then the DVR #2 that you hooked up to TV2 would have to control what it needs to record or are you seeing that DVR1 would be driving DVR2. I saw it has DVR2 driving DVR1 which would require UHF of some sort to set the channel. Something like a Tivo hooked to TV2 and wanting to record TV2.

Boy this gets confusing fast when trying to explain.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a similar setup already running. I have a TiVo series 2 that I have connected to the TV1 output on my 622 because you CANNOT control the TV2 from a TiVo or Replay.

I had it on TV2 for a while, but I had to manually change the channel on the 622 before the TiVo kicked in or I recorded the wrong thing.

I use the TiVo to archive programming from the 622's TV1 output, but if you want the correct aspect ratio you must besure to set it to stretch on the 622.

The nice thing about the TiVo is that I can copy a program to my PC, edit out the commercials and then copy it back to the TiVo and watch it commercial free whenever I want, or from the PC I can burn the programs to a DVD to play later.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> The nice thing about the TiVo is that I can copy a program to my PC, edit out the commercials and then copy it back to the TiVo and watch it commercial free whenever I want, or from the PC I can burn the programs to a DVD to play later.


Having used the TiVo for commercial skipping, I can see why you would spend considerable time on a Pee Cee removing commercials.

Leaving out the legal issues of what you're doing, I'm betting that with the time and materials involved it would be cheaper just to buy the DVD set for the program.


----------



## roscoeV (Aug 1, 2006)

harsh said:


> Having used the TiVo for commercial skipping, I can see why you would spend considerable time on a Pee Cee removing commercials.
> 
> Leaving out the legal issues of what you're doing, I'm betting that with the time and materials involved it would be cheaper just to buy the DVD set for the program.


Jim,

How do you get around the problem with screen saver when trying to record to the tivo?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't use a Tivo, but you can wake-up the 622 when ever you want using an auto-tune timer.


----------

